# Sikhism : Historical Background



## bulleshah (May 11, 2006)

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Sometime in life, we all ask some basic questions, and once asked we make at least some attempt to seek and search for their answers. Questions such as:[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]What is the purpose or goal of life? [/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]What is this world and who, if anyone created it? [/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Who am I? [/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]What is my relationship with the Creator, the world and the others? [/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]How can I be happy? [/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Science, Philosophy and Religion have made, and continue to make, serious attempts to answer these questions; and make further attempts to question the answers thus produced. Quite a few answers produced by a religion are beyond the scope of science. Religions depend upon faith to derive the answers which they may term as 'spiritual truths'. These truths must invite seekers to verify them for themselves through experiences. These answers naturally cover the universal aspects as well as short term and long term necessities of a spiritual life.[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Sikhism is one such philosophy propounded by the ten Gurus. First of them was Guru Nanak who started preaching in 1499 in (Punjab) India. Being a compassionate person, Guru Nanak had observed the selfish ways of life and was touched by unhappiness prevalent in people at large in his time. He saw the tyranny of Muslim rulers. He commented on the weaknesses of both Hindu and Muslim communities. At that time the noble Hindu culture had, in practice, yet again, fallen a victim of decadence. Casteism was yet again rampant and lower caste persons were treated inhumanly. Mechanical performance of rituals had become the norm. Internal purity of mind and spiritual progress were not the aim, only external actions were the aim. Despite the divine knowledge about the four Paths for 'Spiritual Progress' viz. Jnaana(Knowledge) Yoga, Karma(Action) Yoga, Paatanjali Yoga and of Bhakti(Devotion) Yoga being available, upper castes including Brahmins, in their selfish interests, were inhumanly exploiting the lowest castes. On the one hand such divine knowledge was available, and on the other such abysmal inhuman behavior![/FONT]

*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Historical Background : Bhakti Movement[/FONT]*

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]It would help to understand the evolution of Guru Nanak's devotional path, Naam Simarana, chanting the Name of Advaitic (non-dual) God. Among many others, the old scriptures like Bhagwad Geeta, Upanishads (Upani) and Naarada Bhakti Sutra (NBS) and even Paatanjali Yoga Sootra have discourses on paths of devotion. Bhakti (devotion) basically is remembering and chanting Names of Gods or Supreme One. NBS is a comprehensive treatise on paths of devotion, inclusive of chanting of His Name, and all other modes described in Guru Granth Sahib (GGS). Bhakti (devotion) movement in India is ancient. Both Patanjali and Naarada are believed to belong to the ancient period, but certainly a few centuries prior to Christ. Bhakti Movement of 'Alawars' was prevalent from 7th to 9th century A.D. in South India. Around 800 AD, the greatest exponent of modern era of Jnaana Yoga, Aadi Shankaraachaarya (Shankara) himself had written and sung devotional hymns; and he, a brahmin, had accepted an enlightened lowest caste person as one of his Gurus. During 11th and 12th centuries in South India Sant philosopher Raamaanujaachaarya (1017-1137) expounded 'Devotion' as per his 'Qualified Monism'. He indeed had rebelled against the caste system of Hinduism. He, a brahmin by birth, accepted an enlightened person of a lowest caste as his Guru! And he preached the lowest castes openly. [/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]In north Karnaataka, Santa (Saint) Basawannaa, also a Braahmin by birth, had propounded an adwaitic (non-dualist) Bhakti movement in mid 12th century, through his devotional songs known as 'Wachanas'. He propagated that in the spiritual path all humans are equal regardless of their castes, gender, class and status. He was one of the greatest rebels, if not the greatest, who not only rejected the caste system but also the important concept of rebirth. In his time a galaxy of talented women, the most courageous being Akkaa Mahaadevi, became rebel devouts who were venerated as sants. Santa Jnaaneshwara (1275-1296) of Maharashtra, in the 13th century was highly respected preceptor. [/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Naamdeva (1270-1309), also of Maharaashtra, a lowly tailor by caste, enriched the Bhakti tradition with his both Saguna (God with form) and later Nirguna (God without form) devotional songs. In Kashmir, Lalleshwari (1335-1376) propagated 'non-dual devotion' through 'waakhs' (sentences). She, living under a Islamic ruler Shah Mir, proclaimed, "Supreme One pervades the world, Hindus and Muslims are the same." Devotional Movement was brought by Santa Raamaanand in the mid 15th century to North India. He openly sang, "Nobody asks for anyone's caste, for one who chants His Name becomes His." He also propounded a concept that although God Raama was a reincarnation of the Formless One, He is the Supreme Spirit the Formless One. And his disciple Sant Kabir (1440-1510), Ravidaasa (15th century), and Dhannaa (15th century) etc. were preaching 'non-dualistic (Advaitic) devotion'. Ravidaasa was the Guru of Sant Meeraa (1498-1563). (Akkaa Mahaadevi, Lalleshwaree and Meeraa form the trio of famous women rebel devouts that the Hindu society produced 7 to 8 hundred years ago.) Guru Nanak (1469-1538) also taught the same, and used all other names of various reincarnations of Brahman like Hari, Har, and Gobinda etc. to convey that these Names, commonly used to indicate different Gods, in fact, indicate the same Supreme One. Chaitanya Mahaaprabhu (1468-1533) of Bengal, a contemporary of Guru Nanak, was extremely respected in North India, with his Dualism- based- Devotion.[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Vallabhaachaarya (1479-1531) and Shankar Deva (1499-1569) were extremely respected with their 'Duality based Devotion' in the 16th century in North and Northeast India respectively. In that period the Bhakti Movement spread in the four corners of India. It also refutes the claim of some writers viz. that India was never a nation before the arrival of British. India was a 'Nation' in a deeper sense than in a mere political sense. India was and is a 'Nation' united in every Indian's heart. All these devotional movements are still prevalent in India (unfortunately, except in Kashmir), e.g. Chaitanya Mahaaprabhu's Path is being followed internationally by 'Hare Raama Hare Krishna Movement'.[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]It is a truism that there are always ups and downs in peoples lives and cultures depending on vicissitudes that they pass through. From this extremely brief view of development of 'Devotion', recurrence of casteism and rebellions against it in Hindu Society appear to be one such phenomenon. What is worth noticing is that Hindu Dharma is a highly dynamic way of life, from which reform movements spring whenever there is a need to suit the changing social, economic and philosophical conditions. It may also be worth noticing that most of the rebellions against Caste System were initiated by Brahmins. Guru Nanak also belonged to an upper caste.[/FONT]

*[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Thanks,[/FONT]*


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 12, 2006)

Gurfateh

Have you read Narad Bhakti Sutra?Father of Das is aHindu and his Guru is Kripalu Ji of Mangarh and great preacher of Narad Bhakti Sutra.

In fact this is the only book which clearly tells for personal worship or idolatory etc.

As per Bhai Bala Janam Sakhi Narad is beheld as Satan but there is verse in Guru Granmht Sahib Ji to put full stop to Narad Bhakti Sutra.

Ang 556

ਮਃ ੧ ॥ 
मः १ ॥ 
mehlaa 1. 
First Mehl: 

ਹਿੰਦੂ ਮੂਲੇ ਭੂਲੇ ਅਖੁਟੀ ਜਾਂਹੀ ॥ 
हिंदू मूले भूले अखुटी जांही ॥ 
hindoo moolay bhoolay akhutee jaaNhee. 
The Hindus have forgotten the Primal Lord; they are going the wrong way. 

ਨਾਰਦਿ ਕਹਿਆ ਸਿ ਪੂਜ ਕਰਾਂਹੀ ॥ 
नारदि कहिआ सि पूज करांही ॥ 
naarad kahi-aa se pooj karaaNhee. 
As Naarad instructed them, they are worshipping idols. 

ਅੰਧੇ ਗੁੰਗੇ ਅੰਧ ਅੰਧਾਰੁ ॥ 
अंधे गुंगे अंध अंधारु ॥ 
anDhay gungay anDh anDhaar. 
They are blind and mute, the blindest of the blind. 

ਪਾਥਰੁ ਲੇ ਪੂਜਹਿ ਮੁਗਧ ਗਵਾਰ ॥ 
पाथरु ले पूजहि मुगध गवार ॥ 
paathar lay poojeh mugaDh gavaar. 
The ignorant fools pick up stones and worship them. 

ਓਹਿ ਜਾ ਆਪਿ ਡੁਬੇ ਤੁਮ ਕਹਾ ਤਰਣਹਾਰੁ ॥੨॥ 
ओहि जा आपि डुबे तुम कहा तरणहारु ॥२॥ 
ohi jaa aap dubay tum kahaa taranhaar. ||2|| 


But when those stones themselves sink, who will carry you across? ||2|| 


Tenth Master also tells that real Shiva is formless Nirankar in 405 Triya Charitar and that is as per Tandav Stotra.

Das is not putting much Bani of Tenth Master as Hindus will feel Bad and offended but this bitter pil is there for thier benefit.

Das feels funny when spritly bankrupt Hindus come and tell us about thier preception of Truth while they themsleves ahve so far not understod thier own scriputre even if holy Vedas were to be understood by them correclty first thing they would have done to revert to faith of thier forefather ie Sikhism,which was  ended by Budhsit King Nanda in past only branch of brahmins left in west and are present day jews(Sau Sakhi).

So das is again is surprised to see Guru Nanak as upper caste inspite of refualsa to wear Janeu and Manu Samriti talks of varna or professions and there is no bloddy caste or race or Jati in so called Hindusim also as far as thier holy scripture which are in fact Sanatan Dhamri scriputres, also.


Das can just see the deeds of Akal and is in state of vismad or exclamation.


----------



## bulleshah (May 13, 2006)

vijaydeepsingh,

The Shloka's you provided are great and I agree with them.
What I don't agree is that Sikhism invented them. There is
not one idea that the guru Granth propagates which had not
been propagated before. Nanak only rehashed in Punjabi/Gurmukhi
what was already said or written in some other language.

There were people before Nanak who had refused to accept the
Caste system. Parmananda and Tirlochan rejected it and they
both find mention in the Granth.

Nanak cannot be said to be the inventor of sikhism.
Nanaks struggle was similar.

The Hindus no longer wear a ‘janneyu’ or shave their 
heads but nobody calls them ‘adharmy’. But the moment 
a Sikh shaves his beard he is branded as adharmy by
the ignorant Granthi’s. Sikhism today no different from
what Hinduism used to be 500 years ago. Another God
turned against itself. Another edifice created by the
Human mind decimated by Human nature. 

_“Mund mundae jo sidhhi paee, mukti ped na gaiiya jaee.”_

To grow ones hair in order to attain ‘siddhi’ is as illogical
and unreasonable as shaving ones head to attain ‘siddhi’ is.

But the Neo-Sikh clowns continue to say they are different from Hindu's
but we know they say so not not because they are really different but 
because they want to be.

*Thanks.*


----------



## drkhalsa (May 13, 2006)

> Nanak cannot be said to be the inventor of sikhism.
> Nanaks struggle was similar.


 

Dear Friend YOu are right here 

Dhan Guru Nanak Dev Ji Revived the Sikh Dharma . make all Mentally blind Hindu and semetic people realise the the original Right way to Worship AKAL



Jatinder Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 14, 2006)

Gurfateh

Bulleia sorry bulle Shah,

Had your Hindusim being OK,then Akal may not have sent Gurus.

Read Vachitar Natak or Sridasam.org.


When ever a new things come,there are some reactionary forces which are upto destroy it and it may get defeeated for soem time.

Vedanta has mnay things not found before even something Adi Sankara Said.

But they did fail due to evil things,which were as per plan of Akal.

As in Vedant we get knowledge but no bhakti to towrads Akal done inn preacticle.

Das agree that Guru did not start faith but it was revival but not rescticted what you call Indian thing as Gurun did travel abroad also.As in past whole world has one faith.Guru even thought Muslim to be better Muslim and Vaishnu to be better Vaishnu but some people wanted to be Like Nanak and they became Gursikh.(Sikhs themselves in the form of Guru)

do you by the way have any examplme of unprescedented example where faith following community istself enjoy the startus of Guru/Avtar/Paigamber etc.

Guru himself took amrit from us,He even underwent Tankha and obyeing the order of Khalsa.

It is foolprof and unprecedented arrangement to defend and regenraate and propoage the faith of same Sanatan (eteranl) God,who created the world and was source of Four Holy Vedas and Four Holy Kateebs(Holy Bible and Holy Kuran).

Had your hindusim by tiself OK,then other folowers say Kabir Panthis etc. could have made similar strong mental,physical and spritual force,Which was made by us only.

there is a new idea,that is not only to belive God is in all but realise this truth and that by serving all and behloding that we are serving God by that,sorry to use term we rather God only serving God.

So for das your words are words of God and via you God wants to see Das singing glory to that Das and if possbile the form of God in bulleshah may get salvation by God in das but truth is that we both are false without God.

God is our Guru so we are Sikh,nowhere anything hindu,a race has to do with God as much god in Hindu Indian as in Muslim Pakistani.


----------



## Archived_member2 (May 14, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Bulleshah Ji!

Perhaps you want to say that God, Truth and human beings existed also before Guru Nanak Ji came to earth. You are but stressing that Hindu existed before Guru Nanak Ji came to earth.

Well, nobody may disagree with your statement, but this raises another question in minds. What was before Hindu coming on earth? 

Quote >>>But the moment a Sikh shaves his beard he is branded as adharmy by the ignorant Granthi’s. Sikhism today no different from what Hinduism used to be 500 years ago. <<<

I have heard people discussing this topic often with God. God always sends them back to their jobs. 


Balbir Singh


----------



## bulleshah (May 15, 2006)

*vijaydeepsingh,*


```
Had your Hindusim being OK,then Akal may not have sent Gurus.
```
 
Nanak never claimed He was sent by some God or 'Akal' to bring some covenant to earth. He always
maintained his ideas are merely a discovery of something that always existed and is for everyone
to discover. The Shri Guru Granth by the is the Guru's word not God's word. For Guru Nanak himself
was a derivative of the society and environment he was born in.

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]_"Ekam Sat, Viprah Bahudha Vadanti"._[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif](There is only one truth, only men describe it in different ways). *- - - The Rig Veda - - -*[/FONT]


[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]_"The misguided ones who delight in the melodious chanting of the _
_Veda - without understanding the real purpose of the Vedas - think, _
_O Arjuna, as if there is nothing else in the Vedas except the rituals _
_for the sole purpose of obtaining heavenly enjoyment." _
*- - - 2.42 - The Geeta - - -*[/FONT]

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]_"To a Self-realized person the Vedas are as useful as a small reservoir of _
_water when the water of a huge lake becomes available." _
*- - - 2.46 - The Geeta - - -*
[/FONT][/FONT] 

Whatever Nank preached was already there. There were many others before Him who talked sense the verses
of whom find mention in the Guru Granth. Nanak was neither the first to talk sense nor the last.
Every thing he said and believed in is decidely Hindu. 

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]Hinduism is not based on mythology. Its the other way round. Krishna did not invent Hinduism. He and his Gita[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]were a product of Hinduism. If you want to continue to believe that Nanak invented Sikhi go on. I have no problem[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]with that. But I will continue to say that whatever Nanak preached was already there. Nanak or no Nanak.[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]The search for truth and the seeker always existed. Namdev and Kabir surely got it before Nanak. Nanaks Sikhi[/FONT]
[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]was a culmination of the Bhakti movement that started in the 11th century.[/FONT]


```
God god god god ....God is Guru blah blah....
```
 
What is God if not the creation of the yearnigs and the secret desires of the people ??

_"The Divine Thread started everything. _
_The knower of the Thread is a yogi, his Knowledge is _
_beyond the scope of the Vedas. _
_Pearls stringed together form an ornament. The Divine Thread holds together the Universe. _
_The Yogi wears this Thread when he becomes aware of his Divinity. _
_Established in highest state of Yoga, the yogi discards the external thread. _
_The wearer of the Thread of Knowledge is never unclean. The Thread exists within him. _

_Knowledge is the greatest purifier." _
*--- Brahma Upanishad ---* 

Baba Nanak say the same? So how does he and Sikhism become non-Hindu when he was saying
exactly the words of Hindu Upnishads about the the sacred thread ? It completely misses me.... 

Hinduism is the only religion in the world that doesn't ever boasts monopoly on salvation. In fact,
as per Hinduism, any one even an atheist can attain salvation. A Jew, Christian and Moslem can
attain salvation, irrespective of whether they read any Hindu scriptural book. 

Charvaka philosophy was founded by Charvaka. The most important book was Brihaspati Sutra.
I am stating things in past tense since I am not aware if copies of this book are available in India.
According to Charvaka, "Material world alone exists and our knowledge comes from sense perception".
This philosophy openly propagated that there is no God, the Law of Karma has no basis and that the
Vedas were written by clowns. It adds " Enjoy life while you can, for once cremated, you will never
return to earth." There are still a lot more scriptures in Hinduism. I should say that there are more
than 1000 scriptures in Hinduism...... 

The concepts of utmost freedom of thoughts and actions is what attracts many to Hinduism. Hinduism
never forbids any one to question its fundamentals. On one side, in Hinduism, you may come across
people worshiping pests like rats, and still on other side you will come across concepts parallel
to Quantum Physics and Neil's Bohr Theory of nuclear structure and reactions. On one side Advaita
(There is only one) philosophy is discussed and promoted, still on other side Dvaita (Two, duality)
philosophy is discussed and promoted. Hinduism never ever banished any one, since he or she wrote
a wrong scripture or did not observe a particular ritual. 

There was never a Salman Rushdie (author of Satanic Verses) in Hinduism and never will be there one.
Mahatma Gandhi wrote, even atheists can call themselves as Hindus. That is very true. In fact the
Charvaka philosophy or Nastika philosophy, (existed during the Vedic period) founded by Charvaka
rejected the existence of God and considered religion as an aberration. Voltaire in Essay on Tolerance
wrote: "I may disagree with what you say, but I will defend to the death, your right to say it."
Hinduism is the symbol of what Voltaire wrote. 

The Gita never commands anyone what to do; Instead it discusses pros and cons of every action and
thought. *Throughout Gita you will not come across any line starting or ending with Thou Shalt Not. *

_"Ekam Sat, Viprah Bahudha Vadanti"._
(There is only one truth, only men describe it in different ways).
* - - -The Rig Veda - - -* 

Regarding idol worship there isn't really any person [except may be Jews], who does not believe in an idol,
image, or symbol.All religions have some concept of God with name and form, but Hindus alone have
the courage to admit that fact. How the Sikh indulge inthis practice, I have touched upon that in my
other posts(Guru's Jutti, holed jug, the stones which one of the Guru's used in Modi Khana...). 

All religions are the result of the works of thousands of thinkers. Hinduism is a culture cultures
and is the mothers of all Indian religions. Buddhism, Jainism and Sikhism took the best aspects
of Hinduism and made part of them. In Christianity, there were several housecleaning in its 2000
years of history. Hinduism on its part, never had any house cleaning in its history. Since Hinduism
never tossed anything away, in it you will see in it primitive religion as well as very advanced thoughts. 

I agree that Hinduism has the good, the bad and also the ugly aspects in it like any other culture
or religion in the world. We have to boldly face facts and eradicate the bad and the ugly aspects,
to better the lives of millions of Hindus, for years to come. 

The greatness of Hinduism can be summerized in few words. "Freedom of Thoughts and Actions."
That is what Hinduism stands for. 

*Thanks. *


----------



## Archived_member2 (May 15, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Bulleshah Ji!

Truth is not one because they print it in the Rig Veda or any other scripture. Studying scriptures or history is also not a way to experience truth.

Quote >>>I agree that Hinduism has the good, the bad and also the ugly aspects in it like any other culture
or religion in the world. We have to boldly face facts and eradicate the bad and the ugly aspects,
to better the lives of millions of Hindus, for years to come. <<<
Please do not waste a moment on others.

Quote >>>The greatness of Hinduism can be summerized in few words. "Freedom of Thoughts and Actions."
That is what Hinduism stands for. <<<

I am not sure if mind loves to give "Freedom of Thoughts and Actions" to anyone. Many already spread this illusion vastly that they authorize a Hindu to enjoy freedom of thought and actions.

The experts get entangled studying worldly religions who could not recognize truth. I admire those who have realized this and have transcended the actions suggested by the Vedas. The Sikh Gurus are such unique examples.


Balbir Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 15, 2006)

Gurfateh


> bulleshah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Which sometime may leads to indiscipline and lack of unity and derfeat.


----------



## bulleshah (May 16, 2006)

*vijaydeepSingh,*


```
Which sometime may leads to indiscipline and lack of unity and derfeat
```
 
What you call indiscipline and defeat we call unity in diversity. We are one not coz' we all
think alike(that's the biggests problem) because we all argue all the time. We are united
because we are diverse. As to how true your argument that Islam accepts and respects
their own can be seen in the middle-east. They gora master could hammer the iraqi's because
a fellow musalman saudi provided military bases. And another musalmaan Kuwait. One race,
one mothr tongue, one God...bullshit. There is no such thing as unity as in one God.

Look at us castiest and racists and discrimators...Tell that gora cowboy to touch...say..the Tamil
and watch us go kick his B's so hard he will land right on the croun of Ma Liberty herself.
Unity in one God...my foot.

Our real problem is not that we have many Gods.
Our real problem is we are not inventing any more nowadays.

The claim that Sikhism is caste-free and that this sets it apart from Hinduism
(on the assumption that caste is intrinsic to Hinduism), is simply untrue. Every
Hindu knows that Sikhs have not ceased practising caste. The acknowledgement
of caste identities was presumably acceptable to the Gurus, for the Gurus themselves
married their own children according to traditional caste prescriptions. The anti-caste
thrust of the Gurus’ teachings must be seen as a doctrine which referred to spiritual
deliverance and a firm rejection of injustice or hurtful discrimination based on caste status.
What is not implied is a total obliteration of caste identity. 

Sikhs marry with Hindus of the same caste, while they still avoid marriage with Sikhs of different
castes. Likewise, Sikh politics is largely divided along caste lines, e.g. the Akali movement is one
of Jat Sikhs, shunned by low-caste Sikhs (who are called Mazhabi Sikhs, that is, Sikhs by religion alone,
e.g. former Congress minister Buta Singh) and by the higher Khatri and Arora and Bedi castes
to which the Gurus belonged. 

I have considered that much of modern Neo-Sikhism is driven by not not 'discrimination',
'genocide' or other nonsense but by the notion of the SUPREMACY of the sikhs - and that
supremacy being over the Hindus including the mazabi,Noormehlia, Nirankari, Sanatani, Nihang
who consider themselves Hindus and therefore it is the Hindus who must be continoulsy put down. 

This is primarily driven by racism, a plague which aflicts all us Punjabis but in particular
the NRI Sikhs who often beleive the most appalling prejudices about Hindus and beleive
themselves to be a genetically, racially, hisotricaly and dharmicaly superior to the Hindus
and had once had even going so far as to compare DNA strands but later retracted. 

*Thanks.*


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 16, 2006)

Gurfateh


> bulleshah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If Das marries Brahmin girl,then Dna will be differnt then if he maaries Negro girl.

But if we combine genes of varous races then new combination may have more qultiy then to be in single race.

Best Example is Lord Krishna even married Doughter of Bear Jambwant called perhaps Satya Bhama,And Bheema married she demon Hidinmaba.

Das will osme day give you whoe verse of holy Veda that what exactly means by all people cal God by difernt names das has it but give it to you later.


----------



## J.A.T.T (May 17, 2006)

Why do people still respond to "bulleshah"? It's kind of obvious that he/she is looking for trouble on this site.


----------



## hps62 (May 17, 2006)

As far as superiority is concerned you must have met an casteist pseudo SIKH carrying on the legacy of his forefather and the society he lives in.

It was sick to see sikhs taking part in reservation rally from any side .

For a true sikh the motto is " EK has hum balak "

We are the children of one god any difference is highlighted  to only encourage competetion . In the end at langar we all sit together to have mals togethers --the sikhs , hindus , christian muslims , Jatts , khatris , ramgarhias mazbi etc .

we are children of one god.

Sarvat tha bhalla.

hps62


----------



## Archived_member2 (May 17, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Bulleshah (mrsingh) Ji!

Mrsingh has signed your post. I presume a Sikh with the sir name Singh is enjoying his presence on this Forum.
Sikhs have the name Singh because their father is also Singh.

I can understand your bestowing a privilege upon Hindus. Perhaps your mother is a Hindu.

What I do not understand is why you are not so happy with your father. Your father is also the Wisdom of God?


Balbir Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (May 17, 2006)

Gurfateh

Bro biological father and mother of das both are nither Singh nor Kaur but Dharam Pitah is Guru Gobind Singh and Mata Sahib Kaur.

Anyway in past budhist also had term Singh,who use to run away when Nalanda was looted by turks.rest were killed or converted.


----------

